# Reseska Apiaries



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments on our equipment.
Andy is a great person to deal with ! :thumbsup:


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Not only that but beat the prices down here in the South. I'm getting a large order up for some of his boxes and frames.


----------



## goldenmeadowhoney (Apr 14, 2009)

If any one is looking for Maxant Honey processing equipment,We stock everything Maxant Makes and sell for just below MSRP
check us out

www.bostonhoneycompany.com

Thanks
Andy Reseska
Reseska Apiaries,Inc
Holliston,MA 01746
508-429-6872
[email protected]


----------

